# Health insurance fine



## mackerel (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello,

I need some help about a fine I received. I started a postgrad course in the Netherlands in September 2013. Due to some personal issues, I gave up on it and left the Netherlands at the end of November. Being in a hurry, I forgot to deregister from the city council. My housing contract in the Netherlands only stopped at the end of January. 

However my former housemate notified me that I received a letter about what I think is a health insurance fine. I don't speak Dutch but here is the letter. 
I finally deregistered from the city council few days ago. I also contacted National Health Care Institute and have been advised to send a letter of objection in Dutch only.

I found this on the internet (from aonstudentinsurance.com)



> What happens if I wait until CVZ concludes basic health insurance on my behalf?
> In that case you will pay two fines of € 343.74 each (in total € 687.48).
> Moreover, CVZ will choose a health insurer for you. CVZ will withhold the premium for the basic health insurance from your salary, benefit or pension for 12 months.


My question is: should I ignore the letter and not pay given that I do not live in the Netherlands anymore ? And if I don't pay, is there any way they can make me pay from abroad (e.g. by taking out from my salary abroad)?

Thank you for reading and thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

I do not know what the consequences of not paying are, probably wouild be hard to get the money unless you set food on Dutch soil again (such as at the airport). This is only a follow up letter though detailing how to pay the fine. There should be a previous letter which explained why you got this fine "Hiervoor heeft u een beschikking ontvagen" = For this you received a letter with a decision by a government organ". In this previous letter which might have been sent a few days or weeks before this one, should have been more information on why they think you should pay the fine aswell as what steps you have to object or appeal. 

I don't know a whole lot about fines due to not being insured though. It might be due to being uninsured from september to the end of the same year (?). Let alone what would be a smart move. It could be wise to send an objection letter to the instute, in English (generally letters in Dutch, English, German and French are accepted) together with some proof. Officially anyone who leaves (emigrates) the country needs to deregister aswell and you are obligated to do so if you are away for longer then 8 months.


----------



## mackerel (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you so much for your reply. I think the fine was because I was uninsured from December to this month. As I did no longer have the status of a student, I wasn't exempt from the compulsory health insurance anymore.

I will see what I can do with the letter of objection (they told me by email that the letter had to be in Dutch only). The only proof that I left the Netherlands in November would be my flight ticket and the end of my apartment contract in January.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Had the same issue a year or two ago. I'd forgotten to unregistered at the 'gemeente' which showed that according to the GBA (citizens administration) you still live there. If you don't unregister the letters will keep coming. You can unregister via the city website. As you can't choose dates earlier you have to explain the situation to the insurance board. They are ok as long as you have insurance in holland or show you were outside.


----------



## mackerel (Aug 12, 2014)

That was definitely a silly mistake from me. I only unregistered last week. I am glad things went well for you. I hope it will be the same for me!


----------



## Mr. Staats (Mar 19, 2015)

I thought this thread was about ObamaCare!
:usa2:


----------

